# recoil calibration kits



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a Para LTC; the hi cap, single action, Commander length slide, version. I recently purchased a Wolff "extra power" recoil calibration kit for it because, 1.) Winchester 230 gr. Ranger SXT feels hot like +p ammo to me and 2.) I handload 230 gr. fmj flat points to +p specs also. Both loads snap the pistol back noticeable more than standard loads and both function perfectly through the pistol with the 26 lb. (the heaviest supplied) spring installed. The kit also came with firing pin springs. Not much information about them was included with the instructions. 

My question is, does anyone know if it's important to install the firing pin spring if the recoil spring is changed? If so, what effect would it have on the trigger pull, if any ? Finally, how do you know what weight they are? On Wolff's site they show a weight if you order them seperately but the package for the recoil spring doesn't specify.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

oldscot3 said:


> I have a Para LTC; the hi cap, single action, Commander length slide, version. I recently purchased a Wolff "extra power" recoil calibration kit for it because, 1.) Winchester 230 gr. Ranger SXT feels hot like +p ammo to me and 2.) I handload 230 gr. fmj flat points to +p specs also. Both loads snap the pistol back noticeable more than standard loads and both function perfectly through the pistol with the 26 lb. (the heaviest supplied) spring installed. The kit also came with firing pin springs. Not much information about them was included with the instructions.
> 
> My question is, does anyone know if it's important to install the firing pin spring if the recoil spring is changed? If so, what effect would it have on the trigger pull, if any ? Finally, how do you know what weight they are? On Wolff's site they show a weight if you order them seperately but the package for the recoil spring doesn't specify.


The way I read it, it is optional. There is something about weak springs in there promo and I think it has to do with the gun going off if you drop it. I think it only has to do with the Colt 70 series type design. I have the same kit sitting on my desk waiting for my slide to return from Para with new night sights. I love my Para but I sure wish I could shoot it. I sent it in a week after I bought it. They've had it a lot longer than I have now.
:smt022*I WANT MY GUN BACK!!!!*:smt022


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

The firing pin springs are NOT optional ........... they are included in any erxtra power recoil spring system for a reason !!

There is no free lunch .....meaning when you add an extra power recoil spring on your pistol to slow down the recoil of the Slide rearward ......... it slams forward with an additional force equal to that extra power spring.
The extra strength Firing pin spring is included to help prevent the firing pin from contacting the primer through inertia, when the Slide Slams home.

It is similar to the action of preventing a discharge from a DROP of the weapon.

Please install the included firing pin spring .............. when bumping up the spring's power.

JF.

PS: Note that the extra power recoil spring can batter your Slide MORE, when returning the Slide to the Locked position ........... so it is important to NOT over power the recoil spring more than is necessary.


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks JF, thats the kind of info I was looking for, although I'm still curious about how to tell what weight the firing pin spring is. I guess I'll just put the one in that came in the package and not worry about what weight it is.

I think I may also drop down from the 26lb. spring. The factory spring is supposed to be an 18.


----------

